# Officer shot



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Critical but expected to live.

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...1D6AC8A9AB29B363862577310014565D?OpenDocument


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

My prayers go out to the officer and his family.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

steven sheridan said:


> My prayers go out to the officer and his family.


amen


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hope he survives--a perforated intestine (peritonitis) is nothing to laugh at. fingers crossed!!

bob--that looks like it's really close to east st. louis--a city i hate to drive through even on the interstate. is it? (east st. louis reminds me of gary, in.--chop shop of the world, among other things)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> hope he survives--a perforated intestine (peritonitis) is nothing to laugh at. fingers crossed!!
> 
> bob--that looks like it's really close to east st. louis--a city i hate to drive through even on the interstate. is it? (east st. louis reminds me of gary, in.--chop shop of the world, among other things)


East St. Louis is actually on the Illinois side of the river. Some great strip clubs over there.....I've heard!:grin: :-$
When I was a kid Ill had a 18yr old drinking age so it was pretty popular.
This happened in the neighborhood I grew up in. The .......:-o North Side :lol: . Right across the street from Fairgrounds Park. I had a bike stolen from me there as a kid.....and I was still riding it. :lol: 
They have some serious gang wars going on there right now. Three murders in the past couple of weeks. 
I wouldn't be suprised if these bangers turned out to be a part of that.


----------

